# Should I use wood drawer slides on a small drawer?



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I've got my first comission work - a replica Stickley console table which has 2 drawers in the front. The drawers are going to be pretty short - about 4" high. I was contemplating the incorporation wood drawer slides on the drawers but now am not sure whether its worth the hassle or not. If I do use them, how should I make them? With a dado cut on the drawer sides and then a guide on the inside of the table? Should I glue the guide in place or use screws? What about a center guide on the bottom of the drawer? I've been researching this topic for the last couple of days and am really at a loss here.

Any and all knowledge/experience you can impart would be much appreciated!

Thanks to all.

David


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

WWStD?


----------



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

what does that mean?


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

What Would Stickley Do! Thats a common saying, just insert 3rd initial. It can be used for anyone like Jesus, Satan, Ozzy Osbourne or anyone you can think of.

WWJD?
WWSD?
WWOOD?


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

4 inches?, maybe just run it on the bottom frame as it won,t carry much weight anyway so little problem with wear, but if you want a runner then no problem, just screw in a wooden strip to the side of the case and have it ride in a dado ploughed in the drawer side usually around half way up. Elongate the holes for the runner to allow for movement of the wood if the grain runs in different directions and your good to go. Make sure the slides are parallel and not to sloppy or tight. Best thing is it can be made from scrap so its free. Not sure what stickley did, but personally I would just run it on the bottom frame as it sounds like it,s a bit small to warrant a slide.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I always make wooden guides for any size drawer, unless the client designates other wise. And that's what Stickley would do.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Creating wooden drawer slides will add a lot of time to the construction and not much to the end product.
When you said they were "short" drawers did you mean the depth of the drawer. If they are not very deep there will be some problem opening them without having them come out all the way so be sure to put stops in no matter how you support them.
I would go with kiwi1969's thought of running them on the frame. You might add a strip of that high density plastic tape to the frame or drawer bottom if you are concerned about them dragging. Most of the time a good coat of bee's was will do the job. If you use the frame idea you may also need a extra frame piece above the drawer to prevent them from tipping downward as they open.


----------



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like I'm going with wooden drawer slides on the sides.

Another question - how do you install stops? Does the stop go on the drawer itself or on the case? I can't visualize how these work.

Thanks again! Will post some pics when the project is complete.

THIS SITE IS THE BEST!


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

There are several ways to put in a drawer stop. Easiest is a "turn" button (small piece of wood) on the top of the back panel of the drawer or in the inside of the face frame. This web site demonstrates one.
<http: />
There are also some fancy spring type methods using metal or wood strips the have to be press up or down to release the drawer so it can come all the way out when needed. Rockler tool catalog sells a plastic one.
<http: />


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I see my web site addresses did not make it. Just Google drawer stops and you will find the info.


----------



## dcutter (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes. I did just that. Now that I've seen pics it all seems pretty simple. Thank you. David


----------

